# lead ingots



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

where's a good place to buy lead ingots in the central ohio area?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It's better to go to junk yards and tire shops to get lead and clean it up yourself and cheaper. I have about 60 - 1 lb. ingots that I cleaned up and ready to start making sinkers when the weather breaks.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

i read on 'do-its' website that tire lead weights aren't recommended. you've used them succesfully then? that sure would save me some $$$


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

i read on 'do-its' website that tire lead weights aren't recommended. you've used them succesfully then? that sure would save me some $$$ Other than making splitshot sinkers they work well


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got lead pipe, etc. I clean up to use. You can get hold of your local scrap yard. I'd done some searching and one of the big local yards only had a few hundred pounds, but they also owned one farther away that at one time had 12 ton of scrap lead, and they ship it out every week. Of course, this is Indiana, just suggesting your local yards.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used lead tire weights successfully. Just melt the lead and skim off the slag and the lead that is left is good enough. Of course you make alot of slag but the weights were free.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have used lead tire weights successfully. I make bigger sinkers and they cast fine. If you want split shots you have to use pure lead. But for what I use and lose, tire weights are the way to go for me. I do have pure lead mixed in some of the ingots.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Check plumbing supply stores in you area if you want clean lead.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The best lead ive used comes in sheets of about 2'x4' and it is used for roof flashing. The wheel weights work fine for bigger pours with less detail. If you pour small items (split shots) or odd shapes (wobble jigs) then you will need nearly pure lead. Some times roofing companys will sell the scraps on the cheap. Just make sure there is no tar on the lead because it smokes and STINKS and may cause a small fire. A great way to form the ingots is the "wifes" cupcake pan. Just pour it 1/4 full and you will have nice ingots that fit in the pot very well. Be careful where you set the "wifes" cupcake pan after they are poured(no more than 3 at once) because it will catch fire to wood and just about everything else. The word "wifes" is in quotations because after you use it once it will be yours!! It will ruin the cupcake pan for anything but pouring lead. Wait until it cools completely before you try to hide it!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Now that's funny "EYE" Doc...


----------

